# account hack - unerwünschte Mitgliedschaft



## L Blumer (8 Januar 2007)

Was kann man in einem solchen Fall tun: einer Person wurde der PayPal Account gehackt und dadurch kam man an ihren e-mail Account. Mit der erworbenen Information hat dieser hacker eine Mitgliedschaft bei einem dubiosen gedichteportal abgeschlossen. Nun bekam die Person ihren e-mail account zurück und bekam innerhalb der wenigen Tagen eine Mahnung, in der steht, dass nun eine einmalige Mitgliedschaftsgebühr bedeckt werden muss. In den AGB dazu wird erwähnt, dass die Bedingungen NUR bei der Registrierung zu lesen sind aber nicht danach. Diese Gebührenzahlung ist befristet, danach droht der Person laut AGB der Seite ein gerichtliches Verfahren etc.
Ist in diesem Fall möglich, dass diese Person wie viele anderen einfach belogen wird, damit sie das Geld bezahlt? Wie kann man in diesem Fall vorgehen? 

danke.


----------

